# Prilosec



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have read that Prilosec can interfere with the absorption of Thyroid meds. Does anyone know how you can take Prilosec when you take Armour? Do you just have to wait so long after you take Armour to take Prilosec?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My internist insists I take two Prilosec a day which I hate for more reasons than one. He's the one who insulted my Armour so I know he doesn't take it seriously. I take my Armour around 6:00 A.M. and my first dose of Prilosec before lunch. That's not the way Prilosec is supposed to be taken but I don't know what else to do.

I'm having a second endoscope and colonoscopy today at noon - I so wish I could dispense with the Prilosec but it won't happen. I believe my reflux is actually getting worse but I suppose I'll find out soon.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats the only thing I could think to do. I don't want to interfere with the Armour at all, so I wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take my Naturethroid at 4:00 AM and then my Prilosec at 8:00 AM. I make sure there is 4 hours between the two.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats a good idea. I figured I could take it sometime before I eat at lunch but way after my Armour.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have taken Nexium for years (way too long), and was never told that it could interfere with my Levoxyl/Synthroid or my Cytomel. In fact, your posting is the first I've ever heard about a potential interference. I spoke with a Pharmacist about a month ago when I was starting Cytomel, and he had no concerns whatsoever about thyroid medicine and Nexium, which I realize is a different drug than Prilosec, but they are both proton pump inhibitors...and I realize you are asking about Armour and not Synthroid.

You may want to read what the two doctors on this site say:

http://www.medpedia.com/questions/641-does-nexium-negate-levoxyl-synthroid


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you have a link of what you read? I have extreme acid reflux have to take this med to swallow and keep the imflammation down.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't take Armour; I take Levoxyl. Still, I've taken this and Aciphex together for years with no problem.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Prilosex is OTC, right?

Which means the dose is considerably less than the prescription anti-GERD drugs.


----------



## comanchesue (Jan 15, 2013)

Prilosec is a proton pump inhibitor-it stops production of stomach acid. This will cause absorption issues with calcium etc-osteoporosis is a known possible result of long term use.

I think you are thinking of tums etc where the calcium binds with the thryoid meds and blocks their absorption-a proton pump inhibitor works differently. Without stomach acid to break down the pill, it is less likely to be absorbed-it wouldn't make a difference to wait four hours as prilosec is a 24hr pill-right?


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes it is suposed to work for 24 hours. So if there is little stomach acid I worry about Armour absorbtion. Ughh, very frustrating.


----------

